# Some of my fastest PLLs & OLLs



## NgQuangTrung (Oct 7, 2011)

I love making video
and I hope you will like this vid 







Spoiler



PLLs
Ra: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
Rb: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Ub: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 and R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
Ua: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Ja: R' U2 R U R' (z) R2' U R' D R U' (z')
H: M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 (my fastest pll i think)
Z: M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2 U2' M' U2'
E: (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x)
Gb: F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

OLLs
Antisune: R U2' R' U' R U' R'
pi: R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R and L' U2 L2 U L2' U L2 U2 L'


----------



## Ágoston Török (Oct 7, 2011)

wtf R perm. alg?


----------



## JasonK (Oct 7, 2011)

Ágoston Török said:


> wtf R perm. alg?


 
As far as I can tell, it's just the normal one: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' U'

EDIT: Just realised you probably meant the first one - in that case I have no idea 

@OP That's some awesome turnspeed, love it!


----------



## Forte (Oct 7, 2011)

R perm is R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 7, 2011)

Crazy TPS. Nice.


----------



## timeless (Oct 7, 2011)

whats the Jb perm?


----------



## RTh (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ianography (Oct 7, 2011)

That E-perm... Crazy 

Anyway, nice video! At some points I didn't even realize you did a jump-cut into another algorithm!


----------



## NgQuangTrung (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot, everyone 

algorithms:


Spoiler



PLLs
Ra: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
Rb: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Ub: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 and R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
Ua: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Ja: R' U2 R U R' (z) R2' U R' D R U' (z')
H: M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 (my fastest pll i think)
Z: M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2 U2' M' U2'
E: (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x)
Gb: F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

OLLs
Antisune: R U2' R' U' R U' R'
pi: R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R and L' U2 L2 U L2' U L2 U2 L'


----------



## MrkakaVN (Oct 8, 2011)

omg


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 8, 2011)

Crazy speed


----------



## (R) (Oct 8, 2011)

Are you a lefty?


----------



## CRO (Oct 8, 2011)

Some algs are crazy


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 9, 2011)

the first alg... I hardly ever do U2' with ring-middle but in that alg seams very possible to me


----------

